
Show HN: Super Easy Forms – Generate responsive HTML contact forms for free - lucas_kardo
https://supereasyforms.com/
======
stevekemp
Minor typo `bootsrap`, in the "The Form" section.

~~~
lucas_kardo
thanks for letting me know

------
lucas_kardo
generate 100% customizable html contact forms with a serverless backend
deployed instantly for free.

